# JAponica Shrimp - Part II



## cbachmann (Aug 6, 2013)

You sir have a real talent


----------



## xNiNELiVES (Oct 28, 2013)

Stunning images. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Mr31415 (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## honest (Dec 17, 2013)

Can you do a fish? And plants? And Bacteria?? And Fish poop?


----------



## Mr31415 (Sep 18, 2013)

Already did. Search for my cardinal shots. There should also be some bacteria shots floating around.


----------



## cbachmann (Aug 6, 2013)

You're an artist my friend. I really appreciate the way that you blended microscopy with photography. There's a book that you might like about microphotography called "the smaller minority." Check it out!


----------

